
Ask HN: How does UX looks like in your company? - mirap
Do you have UX designer? Or a researcher? Who speaks with your users&#x2F;customers? Or is UX part of graphic designer or coder&#x27;s job?
======
Medned
We have no UX role at all. It's not well, but it works.

~~~
KarelKarel
Isn't that something that coders could do?

